# REDOG Dave....



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday to the biggest dog on the yard!! Hope you have an awesome day, and don't party too hardy! :cheers: to you Dave.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

DAVE!!!! Happy Birthday man!! Enjoy the hell out of your day~


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Happy birthday boss man. We love you ❤❤❤


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG STAN!!!!!! How the heck are you :woof: long time no type lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Awww shooot! Happy Birfday to King Dave! :cheers:


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Happy b day.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Happy birthday! 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Biggest and Oldest!!!!!! 

Happy Birthday KING DAVE!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Happy birthday Dave!
Thank you for welcoming me into your pack all those years ago. (2, but feels like more LOL!) 
I hope you get spoiled rotten on your special day. Many beers will be downed in your honor tonight sir.


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

happy bday daveeee!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY Dave !!!!!!!! Hope it is a good one *


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hope you had a wonderful birthday Dave!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Happy Bday

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks everyone, my day was great! tonight its all about this bottle of red stag, tgif!


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

redog said:


> thanks everyone, my day was great! tonight its all about this bottle of red stag, tgif!


Glad you had an awesome day! I hope you remembered to take some tylenol before going to bed, and ate before you started drinking, nothing too greasy, and plenty of bread to absorb the alcohol, lol. oke: Just messin with ya.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Pffff I still haven't learned my lesson. 
Blahhhh...


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well then, it was all that much more enjoyable eh!? Glad you enjoyed your day.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 29, 2012)

Happy bday sirrr


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Damn another B-day!! lol

Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Happy birthday, Bossmandude!!


----------

